# Problems with health supplements and vitamins?



## MattK11

Wondering what kinds of supplements and vitamins for weight loss and overall health you all take and what things you like and dislike about them?
I've taken some supplements that had what seemed to be too many pills which was a general annoyance and sometimes gave me stomach issues.


----------



## Don M.

I take a daily "Men's over 50" multivitamin, and a fish oil capsule and a 6mg. Lutein pill every morning.  The vitamin gives me the daily recommended dosages, in case I don't eat right, and the fish oil/Lutein is per my eye doctor as a means of staving off Macular Degeneration...which my old Dad had.

When I go in for my annual checkups, everything seems ok....so I plan on keeping this regimen going.  I take NO prescriptions, and only keep a small bottle of generic Aleve pills around in case I overwork my slight arthritis...I might take one of those every couple of weeks.  

Finding the right "supplements" can be a bit tricky....everyone is different....but, if you can find something that works, a few pennies a day is some pretty cheap health insurance.   

Insofar as "weight loss" is concerned, I doubt there is any Magic Pill for that....it almost always boils down to Diet and Exercise.


----------



## MarciKS

MattK11 said:


> Wondering what kinds of supplements and vitamins for weight loss and overall health you all take and what things you like and dislike about them?
> I've taken some supplements that had what seemed to be too many pills which was a general annoyance and sometimes gave me stomach issues.


I don't take most vitamins & supplements because the pills are too bloody big for one thing. I'm not a horse & I'm not taking horse pills. There's too damn many to need. Too costly too.

What I do take is Airborne for my immune system, omega3 for cholesterol (both are gummies) & I have some liquid potassium & magnesium powder.


----------



## katlupe

I take magnesium.


----------



## Butterfly

I don't think there are any supplements that truly work for weight loss, and some of the things that are marketed for weight loss are dangerous as hell.


----------



## Treacle

There has been suggestions that apple cider vinegar can assist in weight loss.


----------



## win231

Butterfly said:


> I don't think there are any supplements that truly work for weight loss, and some of the things that are marketed for weight loss are dangerous as hell.


They sell because people want to believe there is an easy solution to a complicated problem.


----------



## JaniceM

I don't take any supplements or vitamins.  Also no prescription medications, and no other over-the-counter products except occasionally aspirin.


----------



## win231

Treacle said:


> There has been suggestions that apple cider vinegar can assist in weight loss.


It might work because it's good for cleaning windows - which uses calories.


----------



## win231

I just remembered those potato chips & other snack foods that were made with "Xenical" - a non-digestible fat.  People didn't think:  "Uh.....if the fat doesn't get digested, where does it go?
Some of the side effects were hilarious.....UNLESS they happened to you:

oily or fatty stools,
oily spotting in your undergarments,
orange or brown colored oil in your stool,
gas or oily discharge,
loose stools,
urgent need to go to the bathroom,
inability to control bowel movements,
increased number of bowel movements,
stomach pain,
nausea, and
rectal pain
Many people were excited about the weight loss - until they had to replace their car seats & clothes.


----------



## Oris Borloff

I take B12 because I eat a vegan diet for health reasons.  I also take  some D3 because I don't get outside much anymore and it seems to help me feel a little better overall.  

Living in the US one problem with any supplement is that there is no regulation over what is in them or their labeling.  The label may be accurate for ingredients and amounts or it may be pure fancy, or somewhere in between.  That may be part of the reason you experience some stomach discomfort.

If one is dieting, then a good multivitamin probably is a good idea, depending on what one is eating.


----------



## Keesha

Treacle said:


> There has been suggestions that apple cider vinegar can assist in weight loss.


Actually Apple cider vinegar in hot water mixed with some coconut oil aids in healthy weight loss. The apple cider vinegar suppresses  the appetite as well the coconut oil due to its unique medium chain fatty acids.


----------



## fmdog44

One potassium pill, two multi vitamins, two turmeric pills with ginger & perine, one krill oil, fifteen fiber capsules.


----------



## AnnieA

50+ women's multivitamin,  D3, magnesium, zinc, CoQ10, omega3, digestive enzymes with the biggest meal of the day.

I take everything in capsules or softgels for best absorption. No solid tablets.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Actually Apple cider vinegar in hot water mixed with some coconut oil aids in healthy weight loss. The apple cider vinegar suppresses  the appetite as well the coconut oil due to its unique medium chain fatty acids.


Apple cider vinegar didn't help me lose weight.  It caused me to gain weight because every time I took it, I needed several cookies to change the taste in my mouth.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Youngatheart

Don't forget vitamin D


----------



## Ruthanne

I take Alive multi-vitamin for women, magnesium, Vit. C, Htp5 and Melatonin.  I feel better taking them than not.


----------



## Jules

Every year when vacationing in the US, I’d buy One A Day Multi vitamins - the smaller size one.  I have a heck of a time swallowing a large pill.  Covid has me unable to get into the US.  Fortunately I bought quite a few so maybe by the time they’re finished I can go south for more.  

Also take D, C, Omega 3 for dry eyes.


----------



## Oris Borloff

Jules said:


> Every year when vacationing in the US, I’d buy One A Day Multi vitamins - the smaller size one.  I have a heck of a time swallowing a large pill.  Covid has me unable to get into the US.  Fortunately I bought quite a few so maybe by the time they’re finished I can go south for more.
> 
> Also take D, C, Omega 3 for dry eyes.


Jules,

Does taking D,C & Omega 3 help with your dry eyes?  Is that in addition to your daily multi?  What amounts of them are you taking?


----------



## Rosemarie

MarciKS said:


> I don't take most vitamins & supplements because the pills are too bloody big for one thing. I'm not a horse & I'm not taking horse pills. There's too damn many to need. Too costly too.
> 
> What I do take is Airborne for my immune system, omega3 for cholesterol (both are gummies) & I have some liquid potassium & magnesium powder.


I find this a problem too. I don't see why the pills can't be half the size so that we simply have to take two. I have discovered that using a straw makes it easier than drinking straight from a glass, possibly because you can take a mouthful of liquid with your head held upright. Tipping your head back seems to tighten the throat, making it more difficult to swallow.


----------



## Jules

Oris Borloff said:


> Does taking D,C & Omega 3 help with your dry eyes? Is that in addition to your daily multi? What amounts of them are you taking?


2200 Omega 3 per day.  It does nothing that I can perceive.  The optometrists suggest it, special drops and wipes and heating pad at night.  Maybe it would be worse if I didn’t take them so I just continue on.  Luteine doesn’t help either & costs too much.


----------



## Camper6

Youngatheart said:


> Don't forget vitamin D


I was surprised. My doctor recommended Vitamin D.

2000 mg a day.   Especially in winter where you don't get the sun like you do in summer.

That's where Vitamin D is absorbed.  Through the skin.


----------



## Oris Borloff

Jules said:


> 2200 Omega 3 per day.  It does nothing that I can perceive.  The optometrists suggest it, special drops and wipes and heating pad at night.  Maybe it would be worse if I didn’t take them so I just continue on.  Luteine doesn’t help either & costs too much.


Thank you for the reply.   Some types of lubricating drops help, others don't when I have flare ups.  I hadn't heard anything about Omega 3 for that, but I'm getting some everyday because I have ground flax with my breakfast.  I haven't been able to say it has made a difference that I've noticed, but I haven't looked for it.


----------



## Youngatheart

Camper6 said:


> I was surprised. My doctor recommended Vitamin D.
> 
> 2000 mg a day.   Especially in winter where you don't get the sun like you do in summer.
> 
> That's where Vitamin D is absorbed.  Through the skin.


You mean 2000 IU?


----------



## Camper6

Youngatheart said:


> You mean 2000 IU?


Forgive me.  Me and the metric system don't get along. 
I'm still a Fahrenheit guy.  
International units it is.  Fortunately they only sell it in IU.  The maximum I can get is 1,000 I.U. so I have to take two.  I do find it makes a difference.
The claim on the container I have says "Supports a healthy immune system and bone health"


----------



## Youngatheart

Camper6 said:


> Forgive me.  Me and the metric system don't get along.
> I'm still a Fahrenheit guy.
> International units it is.  Fortunately they only sell it in IU.  The maximum I can get is 1,000 I.U. so I have to take two.  I do find it makes a difference.
> The claim on the container I have says "Supports a healthy immune system and bone health"


The good news is that you can't overdose on vitamin D


----------



## Liberty

Youngatheart said:


> The good news is that you can't overdose on vitamin D


There are some reports that one shouldn't take 2,000 or more of Vit D3 daily.


----------



## Youngatheart

Liberty said:


> There are some reports that one shouldn't take 2,000 or more of Vit D3 daily.


----------



## Liberty

Very interesting video, Youngatheart.  Thank you for posting.  Watched it all!
Most informative about the "old fashioned" Chinese vaccine being employed now by  the United Emirates.  That sounds like it would be my favorite...lol.


----------



## Bakara

I don't really take vitamins, but I do try to ensure I get a good balance of nutrients from food, and it has helped tremendously.



I used to eat burgers, buffalo chicken, and ice cream for literally 80% of my diet. I never gained weight, and was fit, strong and "healthy" so I gave it little thought. then, I started really thinking about "you are what you eat". It is literally true, the food you eat becomes your body. I was eating junk. I started eating whole grain, non sugary cereal for breakfast, fresh fruit and healthy bars/shakes for lunch, and chicken/fish and vegetable for dinner, and having less ice cream before bed. I am the same weight I was before, but am much healthier, mainly in my level of allergies to pollen. I used to be a snotty mess from april through October with. now I only have about 5-10 days of symptoms a year. I am sure there are other behind the scene improvements/changes that I haven't noticed with fitness, but I have only adopted this a year ago and havent really trained consistently over the last few years to get a good comparison. I was able, however to train for a 12 hour adventure race in 4 months with no base before that.



hope this kinda helps...


----------

